# Back in The Everglades



## dacuban1

nice job bro! looks like you have it figuered out.


----------



## [email protected]

Is that the bait shop off 79th st?


----------



## makin moves

putting in some work out there. great report


----------



## jdavis

Very nice looks like a trip to south florida is in the near future for me.


----------



## Guest

Where is that Tarpon picture?

Why don't any of you S. FL guys camp at Flamingo instead of driving back home each day? It still has to be a drive each way.


----------



## dacuban1

> Where is that Tarpon picture?
> 
> Why don't any of you S. FL guys camp at Flamingo instead of driving back home each day? It still has to be a drive each way.


It takes me about 1 hr to get to the ramp. takes Eric about 1.5 hrs. a bed is mo betta for me.


----------



## lowe-class

[edit]Personal attacks are not tolerated on microskiff.com. - Thank you, Forum Admin[/edit]


----------



## lowe-class

[edit]Personal attacks are not tolerated on microskiff.com. - Thank you, Forum Admin[/edit]


----------



## tom_in_orl

I apologize for having to clean up a thread but the microskiff.com user registration agreement is clear and exists to protect the quality of content on the site. If you have questions please read the FAQ and user agreement here then contact me.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1169007865

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## Yoreese

You guys fishing behind the plug up toward White Water? I would love to come down before the bugs get too bad and bring the Gladesmen.


----------



## paint it black

We were fishing in lake ingraham, up in whitewater bay, east cape, middle cape, etc.


----------



## Yoreese

> We were fishing in lake ingraham, up in whitewater bay, east cape, middle cape, etc.


I haven't fished in that area, but isn't it a loooong run in a small skiff? I'm assuming your launching at Mingo and running around the tip of the cape?


----------



## paint it black

> We were fishing in lake ingraham, up in whitewater bay, east cape, middle cape, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't fished in that area, but isn't it a loooong run in a small skiff?  I'm assuming your launching at Mingo and running around the tip of the cape?
Click to expand...

Run from the Marina out front and run west and into East Cape Canal and take that into the Lake.
It can be a PITA with bad conditions.
but we did it on a bigger boat.
Saturday we fished out there in the bay boat.
On Sunday we ran across WWB and fished over by Oyster bay.
Which can still be sketchy running across WWB in a Carolina Skiff, but we've done it two weekends in a role.
Last weekend we ran up shark river over by the Harney. 
Running about 70 miles that day.

It's a lot more exploring that we've been doing cause all we really know is fishing out front.
This fishing the back is all new to us.
For all the spots I had learned when I first started fishing flamingo a couple years ago got wiped out by the cold snap.

Plus the spots inside are hit or miss, at least where we are fishing them.
Water temps can push them from spot to spot.
It's a matter of finding them.

Plus we're not fishing live bait like most, we're sticking to arti's.
Jerk Baits and Gulp Shrimp.


----------



## dacuban1

> You guys fishing behind the plug up toward White Water?  I would love to come down before the bugs get too bad and bring the Gladesmen.


Maurice,
If your serious about coming down to mingo on a BC trip let us know. Now is the time to do it. Eric and I will be glad to show you around if you want. I'm taking blindmullet on a bonefish trip once they show up again, so come on down. You can come boatless if you want.


----------



## paint it black

You can definitely count on me. 
The LT, copperhead or whatever.


> You guys fishing behind the plug up toward White Water?  I would love to come down before the bugs get too bad and bring the Gladesmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice,
> If your serious about coming down to mingo on a BC trip let us know. Now is the time to do it. Eric and I will be glad to show you around if you want. I'm taking blindmullet on a bonefish trip once they show up again, so come on down. You can come boatless if you want.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yoreese

Thanks guys I would love to make it down soon. Will stay in touch.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Getting geared up to go on Sat. Jan 29. Anyone planning on going?


----------



## paint it black

> Getting geared up to go on Sat. Jan 29. Anyone planning on going?


I'll be there.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

PIB, can we swap phone #s? As its my first time It would be nice to have a # of someone so in case I get in a jam...


----------



## paint it black

> PIB, can we swap phone #s? As its my first time It would be nice to have a # of someone so in case I get in a jam...


I will PM you my number.
But be aware that only AT&T cell phones work in the park.
For the only cell phone provider that has a tower in the park is AT&T.

-Eric


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Great job men [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]. Thats one hell of a day. Defenetly for 2012 everglades is on my list, After Louisiana Nov. 2011.


----------



## HaMm3r

Wow, that's a lot of days on the water and a lot of great fish! Good job!


----------

